# Do You Play with Hedgie During Day or Only Night?



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have seen different opinions about this on the forum and I just wanted to check...................... it was my assumption that hedgies should be left alone during their daytime sleeping hours, but it sounds like some people wake them up and take them out of their sleeping habitats?


----------



## AL111 (Jan 11, 2012)

I try to wait until 8pm or later to play with my guy, but I work during the day so I'm not around to be tempted. During the weekend, I think if I knew I would be busy or not around in the evening I would probably get him out for some day time snuggle time.


----------



## mkm125 (Jun 20, 2011)

I take my hedgie out after 8:00 pm and if I am up before 6 am. I do tend to take her out to kiss her good-bye when I leave for the day at 7:30 am if I have not had her out earlier. I keep it short and sweet :lol: . She's so adorable, I can't help myself!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I take Ares out in the evening, the time varies by what we're doing, but I'd day 5-6pm is the earliest. Usually it's in the range of 8-10pm. His light goes off around 11pm, so if I take him out around 9-10, he'll get put back in after his light is out, whereas if it's earlier, he'll get put back in while it's still on. A good bit of the time that he's out he spends just sleeping, or sleeping on and off between bouts of exploring. Twice we've taken him along when we're going to the store in the evening (those have been around 5-6pm) because he really enjoys car rides and then peeking his head out of his bag as he gets carried around the store, haha.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

The general rule of thumb is that if you taking your hedgie out during the day doesn't greatly disturb their sleep, it's OK. I work odd hours (2nd and 3rd shift, depends on the day and the week), so some days I get home at 7am after being gone for 10 hours and take Milly out for an hour or so right when I get home. I check her over and make sure she doesn't need a foot bath and then we cuddle in my bed while I read or use the computer. Other days, I'm home at 10pm so I take her out then and spend 2 or 3 hours with her, cuddling or letting her explore my room/bed.

I try to stay consistent with it - if I get home later than usual in the morning, I just peek in on her to make sure she's good rather than taking her out 2 hours later than I normally do at that time of day. At night, I'm not so strict about what time I take her out because she likes me at night and seems to know that coming out at night = getting time to explore my bed.

Some hedgies are way more cranky during the day, so that's something to keep in mind. Milly absolutely hates being woken up in the afternoon or early evening, but she doesn't mind it so much if it's just an hour or two after she's gone to bed for the day. They're all different, and you'll need to learn your future hog's preferences


----------



## AshBrah (Dec 21, 2011)

I take my hedgie out during the day, but she sleeps on me the entire time.
I also take her out every night around 8pm, yet she still just sleeps on me.
Mine is a baby, she sleeps all but about 2 hours a day.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Its okay to take your hedgie out during the day for an hour or two of cuddling as long as you let him/her snooze on you so you dont disrupt their sleep. I usually take Squiggy out in the afternoon for a cuddle session and put him back. Then again around 7pm to wake up and explore before turning his lights out at 8pm.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I usually take her out to the day to snooze on me while I'm writing up papers or reading... she hasn't complained yet.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Generally I take Felix out at night sometime between 7 and 11pm. Like Christemo mentioned, I will occasionally take him out for an hour at varied times or so when I am doing schoolwork during the day and let him sleep in my lap or in his hedgie bag (although sometimes he has other ideas and decides to climb all over me instead). I also tend to do cage cleanings during the day, which means Felix gets woken up and temporarily moved to his travel carrier. 

I will admit that I'm not as consistent as I probably should be in the time of day that I take Felix out, but I haven't seen it affecting his sleep patterns or behavior at all. He's huffy for the first 5-10 minutes he's being handled regardless of the time of day, and he wakes up like clockwork at around the same time every night to chow down and wheel like crazy even if he was taken out during the daytime.


----------

